# gingerbread architecture



## Yo3530

Hello, estoy traduciendo una descripcion de la arquitectura de Jamaica y dice: 
Gingerbread Architecture .... es esto Arquitectura de Pan de Jengibre? no me suena muy bien. Existe algun termino mas tecnico tal vez


----------



## SFO

Since gingerbread is not actually bread, maybe it would be better to translate it as "heavily ornamented".

Saludos!


----------



## scotu

Generally refers to the Victorian style. The houses had a lot of fu-fu. Have you seen a *gingerbread house*?


----------



## Yo3530

I know the ginger cookie/bread style that are baked/made for christmas.
I have seen pictures of those of Jamaica, but could not find the translation in Spanish not even on the Jamaica Website. 
I guess I have to use Casas con colores brillantes y muchos adornos


----------



## scotu

A house made out of gingerbread:
http://www.google.com.mx/search?hl=en&q=gingerbread+house

Gingerbread Architecture:
http://www.google.com.mx/search?hl=en&q=victorian+house


----------



## DCPaco

Unless you are speaking of culinary arts, I believe your Gingerbread Houses are as Scotu has said Victorian Architecture.  See this link:
http://www.acclaimimages.com/_gallery/_pages/0200-0603-2606-1142.html

I would also say "adorno charro" because they are excessively ornate.

Now, as for the cookie houses:  Casitas de Pan de jengibre.


----------



## Yo3530

Y si pongo: Arquitectura de Marqueteria Elaborada/Victoriana? Gracias a  todos por su ayuda, es invaluable!!!


----------



## pejeman

Yo3530 said:


> Y si pongo: Arquitectura de Marqueteria Elaborada/Victoriana? Gracias a todos por su ayuda, es invaluable!!!


 

Hola;

¿No será algo así como "arquitectura de mentiritas"?

Saludos


----------



## scotu

pejeman said:


> Hola;
> 
> ¿No será algo así como "arquitectura de mentiritas"?
> 
> Saludos


 
I don't find this word in any of my dictionaries??


----------



## DCPaco

LOL...sorry, that was very cute..."mentiritas" is "pretend."

"Gingerbread house" es casi sinónimo de "Victorian-style house".  "Heavily Ornate Victorian House", definitivamente es una casa al estilo "Gingerbread".


----------



## pejeman

scotu said:


> I don't find this word in any of my dictionaries??


 
I am sorry. It is diminutive for "mentira(s)" . Something like "fake".

We use lots of diminutives in México.

Cheers


----------



## Yo3530

Gracias por su ayuda. Saludos


----------



## scotu

pejeman said:


> I am sorry. It is diminutive for "mentira(s)" . Something like "fake".
> 
> We use lots of diminutives in México.
> 
> Cheers


Gingerbread dosen't really mean fake, more like excess adornment,
maybe = *rúbricas*


----------



## DCPaco

I think pejeman, was thinking of tales like Hansel and Gretel.


----------



## pejeman

DCPaco said:


> I think pejeman, was thinking of tales like Hansel and Gretel.


 
Sort of. Since in the USA they come out with a lot of funny expressions, I thought this was one of them. And by the way, in Acapulco there is a very famous hotel which year after year, by Christmas time, displays a Hansel *und* Gretel gingerbread house (all fake ).

Cheers.


----------



## pejeman

scotu said:


> Gingerbread dosen't really mean fake, more like excess adornment,
> maybe = *rúbricas*


 
I do not think "rúbricas" works, but maybe "abigarrado" and "recargado" (p.p. of v. recargar) will.

Cheers.


----------



## Soy Yo

Este es un ejemplo de una casa con ornamentación "gingerbread."  Como se puede ver es de ornamentación exagerada; en algunas casas puede ser muy delicada.  Se asocia con la epoca victoriana (1860-1910 para este estilo).


----------

